# Ohhh... Marco!!!!



## Heather (Dec 1, 2006)

The Princess Bride just started on Bravo. You really should watch it. 

One of the best films ever. I tell you!


----------



## adiaphane (Dec 1, 2006)

My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die.


----------



## Heather (Dec 1, 2006)

"Inconcievable!"

"you keep using that word... 
I don't think it means what you think it means!"


----------



## adiaphane (Dec 1, 2006)

You see, I, too, am left-handed.


----------



## Heather (Dec 1, 2006)

mmmmm....icocane powder....:smitten:


----------



## Heather (Dec 1, 2006)

(I love how we are a step ahead of the actual film!) :rollhappy:


----------



## Mark (Dec 1, 2006)

"You've been mostly dead all day" :sob:


----------



## Heather (Dec 1, 2006)

Mmmmmmm....the pit of despair....


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Dec 1, 2006)

Wuv...twu wuv...

Jon


----------



## Heather (Dec 1, 2006)

"And remember, this is for prosterity, so tell me, how do you feel?"


----------



## Marco (Dec 1, 2006)

ok i watched about like 30 mins of it. ill leave a critique in a bit...


----------



## Heather (Dec 1, 2006)

30 min!!! 
That is not enough!!!! 

You will not get my laevi w/out a good fight.


----------



## Marco (Dec 1, 2006)

blackmail!!!! ok back to the tv


----------



## Heather (Dec 1, 2006)

Marco said:


> blackmail!!!! ok back to the tv




WATCH FILM!!!


----------



## Marco (Dec 1, 2006)

watched...the concept was cool and the priest was funny....i think i need to watch the whole thing i missed the begining. was that the wrestler andre the giant?


----------



## Heather (Dec 2, 2006)

Yes. Good. Watch again!!


----------

